# Rabbit round up fundraiser



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

FYI. Should be a good time.


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Awesome weather, 47 teams and a ton of rabbits.

We did ok with 6 without a dog.


----------



## smith34 (Feb 2, 2009)

Yes, it was a great day to be out. We were up doing a sportsman club fund raiser type hunt. 23 bunnies in 3 hours, without dogs. All this habitat work for deer is really having good benefits for all the animals that call my place home







e.


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

262 rabbits. Good stuff.


----------



## smith34 (Feb 2, 2009)

Patman75 said:


> 262 rabbits. Good stuff.


Now that is a lot of cleaning to do! Nice work.


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

smith34 said:


> Now that is a lot of cleaning to do! Nice work.


No doubt, I wouldn't want that job. Many rabbits were donated for a wild game dinner at a church. I can't recall which one...


----------

